# 1966 Back from the (almost) Dead



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm saving a 66 from a life ending in a scrap heap. I went on the hunt for a GTO or Lemans, and came across a 66 lemans in Oceanside, CA. I knew I would be in for quite a few hidden surprises, and I was right. When I found this thing, it had a 3 inch body lift and 24 inch wheels. I think that style, which I think is ridiculous, is called "Donk". My first thought was, "I need to rescue this car". He wanted 5000. And I talked him down to 2000. I took it home, pulled off the wheels and sold them the next day for 500, so the car cost me 1500.

http://4.bp.************/-zMXhMcbOpJk/Tbw6iHfOZlI/AAAAAAAAAaA/4ClMFV38KX0/s1600/2011-04-14_13-55-55_743.jpg

http://4.bp.************/-wKp1T9ofzwI/Tbw67ixfdfI/AAAAAAAAAaE/5Myf1udYLms/s1600/2011-04-14_21-23-40_30.jpg


I found a set of Rally ll's for it and ditched the lift kit.










I started pulling paint off the car so I could see just how bad it was under there. There is so much body filler on this thing, it's probably doubling the weight of the body. The roof was so badly rusted through, that I had to find a replacement, because there was no way it could be patched. I found a 66 out in the desert completely shot body and frame, but surprisingly the roof wass rust free. I handed the owner $100, pulled out my sawzall and got to work with the help of my brother. 

http://4.bp.************/-Z0zs5NI-nR8/Tlz6wBthKyI/AAAAAAAADV8/3LNg_f5zZwQ/s1600/1366.jpg

http://3.bp.************/-kiHtFxkbJMg/Tlz6wKms2vI/AAAAAAAADWE/HvwocKYbXkM/s1600/1367.jpg

http://2.bp.************/-dzUSVA6v29Y/Tlz6wT_yJFI/AAAAAAAADWM/HyTbuHtZUHs/s1600/1369.jpg

http://1.bp.************/-_C3kCZ593GE/Tlz6wi-YR-I/AAAAAAAADWU/nMZYxfjwhII/s1600/1370.jpg

http://2.bp.************/-hfKqjpVz2n4/Tlz6wh9lZhI/AAAAAAAADWc/42rkNsG2RwI/s1600/1372.jpg

http://1.bp.************/-4q1kHREZBDM/Tlz615Q_9BI/AAAAAAAADWk/JhKa0hr047w/s1600/1373.jpg

Now I need to tackle the fenders. I also need to find an interior and a paint shop in the valley.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good. looks like you got plenty projects to keep you busy.


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks. Those cars in the background are customer cars at my buddies shop. This project is all I can handle right now, it's a beast.


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

I got the front off, and I was really happy to find very little rust. 




























Surprisingly this was the only rust hiding under the body panels.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

mmmmmmmm....... jello shots!


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I love watching a work in progress!


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha! Those shots would kinda hurt going down. 
This was "Fix yer fenders" weekend. I found a couple 66 fenders sort of locally, and they were both in pretty poor shape, except for the bottom wheel well corners, which was all I needed anyhow.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

We need to find you a pontiac engine?


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes we do. I emailed a guy this morning that's pulling a 65 motor.


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

well, i ended up buying a 09' challenger, so the 66' isnt going to the attention it needs. im going to post it for sale or trade, and ill put a link here.

edit:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f13/1966-pontiac-trade-35433/


[email protected]

the car is in LA


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

how far would you trust it to drive? with the glass installed of course.


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, it runs and drives fine. Breaks are good, all the electrics work. I drove it back from ventura to LA with no issues. The seats and belts are all installed, as well as the dash a gto steering wheel, and new turn signal components in the column.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

you know, you've done a solid chunk of the work on this thing so far... too bad to give it up, but it'll be a nice car for someone sooner or later! Big props to you, dude!


----------



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's kind of a bummer to give up the car now, but someone else will get it looking pretty in no time.


----------

